# Diesel whistle



## Geochurchi (12 mo ago)

Hi All, we operate a 7.5 gauge RR with a SD45 Loco, currently there is a Dallee sound card and amp installed, sounds good, how ever we are using a set of automotive horns because the whistle sounds are very inadequate for our operation, we would like a sound card that we could connect to an amp and possibly a horn type speaker to get a more authentic whistle sound.
Any thoughts?
Thanks 
ALL LIVES MATTER! 
Geo 🇺🇸


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get an HO scale Soundtraxx Tsunami, then add and amp and speakers.

From reading your post, I take it the problem is not the amp and speakers, but the poor sound of the Dallee?


----------



## Geochurchi (12 mo ago)

I would say sound quality for sure, although the bell and engine sounds are fine, soundtraxx has some nice options but we are looking for less complicated and whistles only if possible.
Geo🇺🇸


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Geochurchi said:


> to get a more authentic whistle sound.


Since when did a diesel have a whistle?


----------



## Geochurchi (12 mo ago)

Alright! Horn. Just curious, what is the difference?


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, technically, there was the Hancock Whistle that the New Haven had on their FL9s. I have one of the Rapido NH FL9s (HO) and it sounds like a whistle.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The SD45's normally had a "complicated" horn, several "chimes", which are independent horns all blown at the same time.
What road name is your loco?
For example, the Southern railway has TWO sets of 3 chime (3 separate frequencies) horns, one set at each end:









Whistle: (normally powered by steam)





horn: (normally powered by compressed air)


----------



## gscalegraphics (Oct 14, 2021)

Geochurchi said:


> Hi All, we operate a 7.5 gauge RR with a SD45 Loco, currently there is a Dallee sound card and amp installed, sounds good, how ever we are using a set of automotive horns because the whistle sounds are very inadequate for our operation, we would like a sound card that we could connect to an amp and possibly a horn type speaker to get a more authentic whistle sound.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks
> ALL LIVES MATTER!
> Geo 🇺🇸


We sell a lot of sound cards to the ride on folks. See sound samples for Heavy Diesel


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

I use a 3/4 scale pvc Nathan P3 that is powered by air on my 2.5" scale transfer switcher. It takes a large volume of air but the Nathan P3's are the horns comonly found on SD 45's. If you are going with a amp and speaker remember, you need a 12 volt system to power that amp, depending on size of the amp. ( i like 100 watts for 7.5" ga) that way you can turn up or down the volume to your liking.


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

Geochurchi said:


> Hi All, we operate a 7.5 gauge RR with a SD45 Loco, currently there is a Dallee sound card and amp installed, sounds good, how ever we are using a set of automotive horns because the whistle sounds are very inadequate for our operation, we would like a sound card that we could connect to an amp and possibly a horn type speaker to get a more authentic whistle sound.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks
> ALL LIVES MATTER!
> Geo 🇺🇸


Sierra.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Out of business. Given the investment on a 7.5 gauge loco, why buy something used that cannot be repaired?

Something current, that can be customized or re-downloaded to suit.

Greg

p.s. nice to hear you are alive and well!


----------

